# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  A Look At Out Of Body Experiences - UFODigest

## Dream Guide Team

*A Look At Out Of Body Experiences**UFODigest*A *lucid dream* is when a person is completely conscious and realizes they are in a dream. Remote viewing is when ones consciousness remains inside their body but can "view" events at another location. How far away they can "view" remains to be seen as *...***

----------

